# MedTech to Officer?



## YourFriendLandon (7 Nov 2012)

Ive looked a few places but I just can't seem to find the answer to my question.  I'll put it simply, can a MedTech ever become an officer?  Say after you've reached a high enough rank and you have enough experience, could you switch to Medical Officer or something like that?
Thanks
Landon I   :remembrance:


----------



## Gunner98 (7 Nov 2012)

Yes!  Some people have done it and others will continue to do so! When you say Medical Officer you would need have or complete an undergraduate degree and then get accepted to Medical School (http://www.forces.ca/en/job/medicalofficer-50#info-1)
or a non-clinician -Health Care Admin perhaps - http://www.forces.ca/en/job/healthcareadministrationofficer-43#info-1, 
or a Nursing Officer - http://cdn.forces.ca/_PDF2010/00195_nursingofficer_en.pdf


----------



## YourFriendLandon (7 Nov 2012)

Great to hear!  I've always wanted to be an officer and hopefully work my way up to General or Admiral ( however unlikely that may be) but I also really want to be a MedTech. 
Glad to hear that it's possible!
Thanks  ;D


----------

